# Emersed HC Using Compost & Propagator!



## hensintheshed (16 Nov 2009)

Hi all,

Im fairly new to the forum, I have a 72 litre tank which I have been growing HC in (very slowly) and have decided before I invest in my next, larger project, I would like to pre-grow as much carpet HC as possible!

I have spent an hour or so today putting togeher my first attempt at emersed growing!

All I have used is:

- An old propagator rescued from the shed, which I have sealed the vents with cling film and some elastic bands
- Some organic garden compost containging Peat (hopefully to aid with the natural CO2 production)

Next step will be to place in the bay of the sunniest window of the house and PRAY!















Sorry about the poor image quality!

I now plan to keep the propagator moist, I think im just going to have to check it and give it a spray when needed. 

Comments & tips very welcome!! James


----------



## Steve Smith (17 Nov 2009)

Looks great James   I've had moderate success growing glosso in a small plastic tub with a lid and some old ADA aquasoil.  I've neglected it now, but it's still alive


----------



## aquaticmaniac (17 Nov 2009)

Pretty cool. I've gotten into this lately too. I have a little container of HM and a crypt by the window and some HM and Rotala in my riparium. The HM is the easiest so far.

Good luck with yours


----------



## chump54 (17 Nov 2009)

Hi,
I did something similar, I used a tupperware pot with house plant compost, saturated the soil, planted the HC then put clingfilm over the top. for the first few weeks I would take the clingfilm off to introduce more co2. but after one of the kids stuck his finger through it, I left it. I topped it up with water from the tank maybe twice in 6 months. I wouldn't have said it grew much but it stayed alive.

I am amazed at the results after 6 months on a south facing window sill to this viewtopic.php?f=35&t=8296#p93613

good luck. It's a tough little plant.

Chris


----------



## hensintheshed (18 Nov 2009)

Thanks for all the coments, 

Its still alive! I am also getting plenty of condensation on the inside of the tub so as far as I can tell its getting some good sunlight, its kind of frustrating tho having to work all day leaving in the dark in the morning and coming home in the dark!


----------



## altaaffe (18 Nov 2009)

Nice to see, I had it growing like a weed in a tray _inside_ the lid of an aquarium with the return from a filter spraying into it.  For substrate I used a betta breeding mat which is a bit like filter floss.  In fact most short stem or low growing plants we use have loved this set-up.  Got about 1 sqm of staurogyne growing now for my future project which is actually pushing the lids off the the tank (tank is 2m long with 2 lids)  No hassle - I only feed CSM&B, everything else comes from the large fish


----------

